# zig unit



## fatgaz (Jan 11, 2010)

hi all it me again, been out doing some work on the van again, the van is fitted with a zig cf 2000,when switch on to car every thing works fine but when i switch it on to  caravan there nothing works, i have leisuer battery fitted and there power in it and it seem to be charging ok , i find that if disconect the van battery it runs off the off the caravan battery is this how it work or is there something wrong with it as i say i,am new to this fatgaz


----------



## The Grand Wanderer (Jan 12, 2010)

fatgaz said:


> hi all it me again, been out doing some work on the van again, the van is fitted with a zig cf 2000,when switch on to car every thing works fine but when i switch it on to  caravan there nothing works, i have leisuer battery fitted and there power in it and it seem to be charging ok , i find that if disconect the van battery it runs off the off the caravan battery is this how it work or is there something wrong with it as i say i,am new to this fatgaz



Hi fatgaz,
Here is a link to the manual for your Zig unit it may be an idea to print it for future use.
Regards,
Wanderer


----------



## steven (Aug 2, 2010)

*cf 2000 zig*



The Grand Wanderer said:


> Hi fatgaz,
> Here is a link to the manual for your Zig unit it may be an idea to print it for future use.
> Regards,
> Wanderer


 hi  can you help me  i have just down lodded the manual you put on here was hopeing to see how to wire it in as i am no electrition lololol but can do it from a diagram showing it to me   thanks  steve


----------



## sparxy (Aug 2, 2010)

Get in touch with this guy and he'll help you out 12voltsdc


----------

